# "I Wish I Could Say It" Game



## MacForMe (Nov 20, 2006)

The idea here is to post something you wish you could say but can't or won't to someone! This is therapeutic..

*BUT.. the rules are thusly:*

1- You cannot post more then *one statement* at a time.

2- You *CANNOT* say any names.

Ready? GO!


----------



## pla4u (Nov 20, 2006)

You look better with your clothes on....


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 20, 2006)

Your breath stinks.


----------



## Gvieve (Dec 5, 2006)

Stop calling me


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 23, 2006)

You're an a**hole! (To my FIL)


----------



## Kathy (Dec 31, 2006)

Get a job!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 1, 2007)

I want to kick your ass! lol


----------



## pla4u (Jan 1, 2007)

You are just a stupid B****!


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 1, 2007)

You smell funny....


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 1, 2007)

You're a lazy slob!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 2, 2007)

You have a big booger in your nose! lol


----------



## pla4u (Jan 2, 2007)

are you reqired to be stupid to be a manager?


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 3, 2007)

Do you always have to stand in the middle of the aisle in WalMart? I want to run you over with my shopping cart.


----------



## MacForMe (Jan 4, 2007)

OMG- You are Such a B*TCH!! GET OVER YOURSELF!!


----------



## Kathy (Jan 5, 2007)

Actually...those colors look like shit on you! hee, hee


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 5, 2007)

You are so full of shit!


----------



## KatJ (Jan 5, 2007)

i'm not happy


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 5, 2007)

Please shower.


----------



## Sonia_K (Jan 5, 2007)

I wish you would leave and never come back.


----------



## nehcterg (Jan 5, 2007)

i wish you would grow up and learn to act your age


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 6, 2007)

I wish you could be more understanding!


----------



## stolenbaby (Jan 6, 2007)

I wish you were more helpful


----------



## Shelley (Jan 6, 2007)

Save oxygen, shut up!


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 9, 2007)

I want you to GO AWAY!!


----------



## charish (Feb 3, 2007)

either go faster or get out of the fast lane


----------



## jessiej78 (Feb 4, 2007)

Get over the jealous, catty thing you got goin' on, already!!


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 6, 2007)

Does acting like an A$%&amp;*@# make you feel better about yourself?


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 6, 2007)

LOL... I wish I knew what else to add you ladies are too funny!

How about Grow Up Already!


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 6, 2007)

So.....You're telling me this because?


----------



## la_moni (Feb 7, 2007)

Your hair cut sucks


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 7, 2007)

and so when you look in the mirror what do you see? Are you sure?


----------



## sarahgr (Feb 9, 2007)

Turn over


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh my goodness, stop crying and hit her back.


----------



## SkinCareFreak (Mar 10, 2007)

I Love You :moa:


----------



## selene (Mar 11, 2007)

Yes!!! :vogel:

No kidding! "Some" people need to just _grow up_! :sleepyhead:


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 2, 2007)

You are an attention whore in desperate need of therapy. (For someone in a MySpace group that I post in LOL)


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Apr 3, 2007)

Will you get out of the way!!!


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 5, 2007)

I'd really like to stab your eye out with a spork


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 5, 2007)

omg - your pics are really gross.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 15, 2007)

You are a miserable self-righteous shrew and I'm sure your husband thanks his lucky stars that he only had to spend one day with you before he got shipped out.


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 17, 2007)

people were laughing at you not with you


----------



## xEdenx (Apr 17, 2007)

I can't stand you because you turned into a sl*t


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm tired of your "fake illnesses" get professional help. Dang!


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 17, 2007)

Your husband looks like a molester.


----------



## lollipop (Apr 18, 2007)

you are an hypocriet


----------



## AngelaGM (Apr 18, 2007)

I am so laughing at that. =)


----------



## stashblaster (Apr 18, 2007)

Get your own life. (for the relatives)

OMG, you gals are just too, too funny.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 20, 2007)

I hope your husbands di*k spends half as much time in your mouth as my name does.


----------



## cotton_candy (Apr 29, 2007)

BUZZ offfff!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 29, 2007)

Nobody thinks that's cute, get help...really.


----------



## cotton_candy (Apr 29, 2007)

Not so funny.!


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 29, 2007)

So I guess *they* were your balls.


----------



## Shelley (May 12, 2007)

Maybe I should give you some makeup tips to cover up those *itchy lines around your mouth!


----------



## kaylin_marie (May 12, 2007)

My friend and I think you need to learn to try to get with single guys instead of other girl's fiances, or we're gonna kick your A** you F****** S***.

breath.


----------



## pinksugar (May 14, 2007)

you're not getting your rabbit back. if you really loved him you would have come over here at least once to see him, so I'm KEEPING HIM!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sassychix (May 16, 2007)

You REALLY have to stop trying to live my life! Get your own.

I dont understand why you have to go date that player.


----------



## xEdenx (May 16, 2007)

I wish i didn't care about you anymore.


----------



## pinksugar (May 17, 2007)

omg xEdenx I'm with you on that one..

here's mine:

I hope you don't get burnt because your boyfriend is a jerk. Why do you think no one wants to spend time with you as a couple?


----------



## Shelley (May 17, 2007)

Thank you for slamming the door in my face.


----------



## Sonia_K (May 21, 2007)

I'm so sick of your lies.


----------



## yourleoqueen (May 22, 2007)

You are a mindless sheep.


----------



## dcole710 (May 31, 2007)

You are full of crap, give it a rest already!


----------



## KatJ (Jun 1, 2007)

Tell me again how much you care


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 15, 2007)

I feel like this thread is directing at me!

Haha... kidding.

Um, you're new myspace guy is yucky.

And - you're new BF is an ******* and youre makeup sucks BIG TIME.


----------



## Shelley (Jun 16, 2007)

I know you are going through rough times but don't take your anger out on me.


----------



## girlie2010 (Jun 17, 2007)

shut the f*** up already and leave me the hell alone your really annoying me.


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 1, 2007)

You're the only one who thinks you're funny!


----------



## Shelley (Jul 10, 2007)

Quit being so negative towards me!


----------



## beautydiva (Jul 11, 2007)

stop being couch potato


----------



## jessiej78 (Jul 21, 2007)

You are NOT God's gift to women/men so quit acting like it!!


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 22, 2007)

I've never really liked you.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Aug 8, 2007)

Only lame people constantly use the word lame.


----------



## babyangel (Sep 1, 2007)

Not because a girl walks up to a guy to find out if is someone she thinks she knows means she likes the guy. Get over yourself already.


----------



## gracie-xx (Sep 26, 2007)

If you're over her..then why keep talkin about her?


----------



## jessiej78 (Sep 29, 2007)

You think the world revolves around you. Stop being so selfish when you make decisions!!!


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 8, 2007)

Want me!


----------



## hs769 (Nov 8, 2007)

Arent you done talking yet?


----------



## PerfectMistake (Nov 9, 2007)

I know how much you lie, and it drives me crazy that I won't call you out.


----------



## bCreative (Nov 9, 2007)

STFU you ugly b***h!


----------



## aney (Dec 3, 2007)

Stop whining little *****!


----------



## newyorlatin (Dec 20, 2007)

No we don't have other plans for the Holidays but we're still not coming to Chicago to blow our time with you!


----------



## xkaokaox (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't care that you're a customer... get the hell out of the store.


----------



## MandiMoore87 (Dec 29, 2007)

I love you, but you can be a total jerk.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Feb 17, 2008)

Do the world a favor, throw yourself into a volcano.


----------



## ceri2 (Feb 20, 2008)

Stop leaving MY door open!


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 22, 2008)

you know how when we were 18, you left me to be with that 15 year old and I laughed and said thank god you were going cos child molesters werent my thing and you made me sick? yeah well I lied. It hurt so bad I cried myself to sleep everynight for 6 months. and 5 years on, sometimes it still hurts.


----------



## love2482 (Feb 22, 2008)

I hope you keep getting fatter and your face never clears up!


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 22, 2008)

you're not as pretty as you think you are, you're annoying and arrogant, your hair is wayy too dark, your bangs look like a drunk 2 year old cut them, and i cant believe you had the audacity to describe yourself as "slim" on your myspace profile!!


----------



## JuliaDream (Jul 5, 2008)

I miss you

your husband stares at my boobs.


----------



## laurafaye (Jul 5, 2008)

What happened to chicks before ****s, stop using us, and you aren't as gorgeous as you think.


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 5, 2008)

Stop trying to muscle in on everything I do and makes it yours!

Give me some room to freaking breath!!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 5, 2008)

This thread cracks me up.

Me and you are good for each other... wish things had never changed between us. I miss you caring like the way you did.

You're really stupid and emo at times, but I'll always care for you and worry about your outcome in life. I HATE all the girls you're with... you make crappy decisions.

I wish you weren't on your phone all the time. And I wish you had some damn manners about it... you're always ****s before chicks. One day, you'll know how that'll feel when I choose my BF over you and lie about who I'm hanging out, even if it isn't a big deal.

This thread is so therapeutic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 6, 2008)

Why do you think your so hot?! Get over yourself!!

Lol, this IS theraputic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sporkle (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm falling for someone else but i'm still in love with you. Dammit!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 6, 2008)

You're worthless and I can't stand you.


----------



## XkrissyX (Jul 7, 2008)

"why do i have to speak spanish, you should know english by now you been in the US for 25 years,sssssssssshiet" -referring to my lovely MIL.

" stop saying "mi Rey" to my fcuking baby" - referrin to my lovely MIL again.


----------



## CDazz (Jul 10, 2008)

Your breath is choking bad


----------



## newyorlatin (Jul 12, 2008)

Get your feet off me!


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 13, 2008)

I know you did well and that you deserve all the praise you're getting off people but just because what I did wasn't as amazing or talented as what you did doesn't mean I don't deserve a TINY well done or a pat on the back. I'm sick of being in your shadow.


----------

